# Twins and low back ache through hips/thighs??



## TntArs06

Hey Ladies,

I've never been this far in pregnancy before and to be pregnant with twins now is a shock to say the least. 

Anyways, I am having this stretching/dull ache in my lower back that goes down my hips to the sides of my thighs? I thought that you don't get those pains until thrid tri? I keep trying to read about it and its all related to 3rd tri stuff. I've seen my twins 2 times and can find them on home doppler so not thinking of another loss or anything just wondering what I can do to make the "uncomfy-ness" go away. Preferrably without tylenol.

I've tried a warm bath (in a small tub that slightly helps) and heating pad now...just not sure what else to do. 

Thank you so much for any help! Really appreciate it! :hugs::flower:


----------



## BeckyD

I'm afraid I had aches and pains all the way so far Maybe worth a chat with your midwife. You can have stretching pains much earlier with twins or it could be pelvic girdle pain (used to be calles SPD). I didnt get that until about 20 weeks but I think others had it earlier.
x


----------



## TntArs06

BeckyD said:


> I'm afraid I had aches and pains all the way so far Maybe worth a chat with your midwife. You can have stretching pains much earlier with twins or it could be pelvic girdle pain (used to be calles SPD). I didnt get that until about 20 weeks but I think others had it earlier.
> x

Oh okay...thank you hun! I guess I am basing my symptoms in such with my friends singleton pregnancies and I remember them getting better around this time from MS and having more energy. They never had these stretching type pains...is what I kinda call them. Just weird and uncomfy basically! 

Anything you did to make it better sorta speak?? :shrug:


----------



## mommyof3girls

I have it not so much in my hips but my lower back kills me at times. After 4 pregnancies you would think that this would all be normal for me but these two are a whole new ball game to me. Its seriously like I'm pregnant for the first time. I have found that warm baths have helped me.


----------



## Twinsmom

My hips would really hurt me when I woke up in the morning. I got one of those large body pillows for pregnancy so that I could sleep with one leg on it. It helped but the aches were always there. I also had bad Back aches when I sat at my desk at work. I found lying on my side was the best cure.

Good luck


----------



## BeckyD

If it is PGP (or to help prevent PGP later on) - try not to do things which cause your knees to be at an angle to your hips!! They should face forward as much as poss
- don't cross your legs, either at the knees or ankles
- sleep with a pillow between your legs 
- when bending down, don't squat so your knees go apart, put one leg slightly forward of the other and bend with knees facing forwards.
and take things easy!! I now remember my bump feeling quite sore halfway through a walk even before we'd had our 12 week scan.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, all bets are off in twin pregnancy. I had two singletons before the twins, and never had any aches and pains til the last 4wks. With the twins I had pain, discomfort, pressure and BH contractions from 8wks. It really does make a difference carrying two, even in the early stages - the human body was just not designed for it hun. Take it as a sign to take things easy, all twin Mums should x


----------



## TntArs06

Lizzie- Sense you've experienced both I guess you would know the difference. Ive only been preg twice and one ended in loss so wasn't sure what to think. But now that I know its normal that definitely helps a bit. I always feel dumb asking my dr about these things cause im afraid she'd prob think I was crazy:wacko: :haha:

Becky- That is a very good point. Thank you. I am a hairstylist so I will try not to do half of that. :haha: I keep wanting to stretch my hips and thighs so im sitting here moving in weird positions just to get some relief. :haha:

Twins- I have a maternity pillow but I had to stop using it cause it really didn't help so now I have like 3 pillows I use at night. Between my legs, one to hug and one to sleep on. That seems to help somewhat.

Mommy- My low back hurts too but more like a dull ache. Aren't we on the same days together?


----------



## Ashley9603

I have had some weird pains,a few times in the hips and waist,it hurts bad,but then goes away for a few weeks then comes back.I talked with my doctor about the pressure that I have been having and she told me that its normal and it will get worse before it gets better lol.....


----------



## colelovesjt

I'm glad to see that it's not just me. I am expecting for the first time and it's twins and I wasn't sure if this was ok or not. I'm 14 weeks pregnant and my hips have just started to hurt while sleeping. Of course if I'm not laying on them they don't hurt.


----------



## fuzzylu

I had hip and back pain through most of my pregnancy, I have a job where im on my feet most of the day and due to that i had to stop work at 30 weeks as it just got so painful to be on my feet for 8hrs.

If i ever have another baby im looking forward to having a normal pregnancy. (if its not twins again)

xx


----------



## TntArs06

Ya my hip pain never eased up....unfortunately got worse! :haha: I am a hairstylist and my dr finally took me off work at week 28....so two weeks ago. Ive seen a chiropractor and he doesn't do much but hes also a massage therapist so he rubs out the tension....it helps a little. Now on the tops of my knees is SUPER painful....like getting up from the toilet is damn near painful and just wanna cry! :haha: But worth it in the end is what I keep saying to myself!


----------

